# Timeshare coming to Huntington Beach, CA ?



## i39249 (Oct 13, 2006)

Article from the Orange County Register (CA)

Friday, October 13, 2006

"State agency OKs Huntington Beach timeshares
The Coastal Commission votes for the setups in downtown Huntington Beach. The city must now approve rule changes.
By DEEPA BHARATH
THE ORANGE COUNTY REGISTER
The California Coastal Commission voted unanimously Thursday to allow timeshares in Huntington Beach's downtown beachfront developments.

Commissioners, who met at the Hyatt Regency Long Beach, overturned their own staff's recommendation to deny the amendment to the city's Local Coastal Program. They approved the city's proposal to change the land-use regulations to permit timeshares.

Huntington Beach Mayor Dave Sullivan said the commission's decision will help boost the city's economy and promote tourism downtown.

The vote clears the way for condominium timeshare projects proposed on city-owned waterfront redevelopment property leased by Hyatt and Hilton hotel developer Robert Mayor Corp., as well as for Pacific City, owned and developed by Makar Properties.

The waterfront property is expected to have 210 timeshare units, and Pacific City is approved for 14 units, said Scott Hess, the city's acting planning director.

The developers have not yet secured city permits for those projects, Hess said.

The only condition commissioners made was that the condominiums be rented out as hotel rooms when unoccupied by their owners, said Karl Schwing, a Coastal Commission planning supervisor.

The amendment is expected to go before the City Council for final adoption in January."




Well what do you think?  Anybody know anything more?


----------



## Kal (Oct 13, 2006)

It's a Hyatt Vacation Club resort.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 15, 2006)

There is also a Hilton Hotel very close by and they were going to build two towers originally.  So far, they only built one.  If the Hyatt and the Hilton would build timeshares here, you would really like the location because it has a very long and wide beach and a nice pier too and big waves for surfing.  They hold surfing contests here every year.    Huntington Beach is close to many other interesting places to visit.  Nothing is too far away, if you stay a whole week.  It is not as congested as Newport Beach or Laguna Beach are in the summer.


----------



## MLC (Oct 15, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> It's a Hyatt Vacation Club resort.




Kal,

When will we know for sure that Hyatt will build a timeshare instead of another hotel?  Take care


----------



## Kal (Oct 15, 2006)

Hyatt rarely if ever makes announcements for new resort properties until shortly before they initiate marketing activities.  Sometimes it's a function of the building permit, but I think it has more to do with corporate culture.  Sedona, Windward Pointe and Maui are examples.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 15, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Hyatt rarely if ever makes announcements for new resort properties until shortly before they initiate marketing activities.  Sometimes it's a function of the building permit, but I think it has more to do with corporate culture.  Sedona, Windward Pointe and Maui are examples.



And San Antonio!

I was in San Antonio, and had heard rumors of a new Hyatt timeshare. But I saw no advertising or sales info booths anywhere. So I asked several people at the downtown Hyatt about it, and nobody knew anything about it.

The resort opened just a couple of months later!


----------



## Kal (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it has to do with their whole marketing approach.  Very low key and no pressure.  I would guess they don't want to sell *"blue sky",* i.e. pictures of something that eventually will exist. When they've got something you can touch and feel, they'll tell you about it.


----------



## mepiccolo (Oct 15, 2006)

I live in Huntington Beach not far from downtown Main Street.  I love living here but in all fairness to potential buyers I think Huntington Beach's dirty little secret should be exposed.  There is a significant problem with water pollution.  The number of days per year where the signs are posted not to go into the water due to unhealthy level of bacteria is appalling.  What the residents of HB laugh about is how "mysteriously" the posted health warnings magically stop at Newland Street, just far enough for the tourists staying at the Hilton and Hyatt to not notice.  It has not been confirmed but all fingers seem to point to the ugly large outdated power plant that is still in commission at Newland Street.  I don't know the details nor am I a scientist but the power plant's pipes kill and suck in sea life.  Unfortunately, now there is a desalination company trying to work its way into running using these same problematic pipes, which will definitely only worsen the pollution problem.  The residents have been battling this desalination company for years-we live here, we know we already have a problem and need solutions - not something that is going to worsen the problem.  Last time I went in the water I was grossed out by the brown foam at the waters edge.  I wouldn't even let my kids go in.  Yes, we have great surf competitions, a lot of awesome restaurants and the weather is great here.  Until they do something about the pollution would I recommend vacationing here-hell no.  Ask any local surfer how many times they got sick after surfing.  Perhaps the big money these hotel companies are thinking of dropping on this city may sway the greedy council who voted to allow continuing with the desalination project to rethink its decision.  We residents would rather live in a tourist town.  But for now we pay to vacation elsewhere where the water is actually blue and clean and you don't have to worry about getting sick when you go into the ocean.


----------



## Steve (Oct 15, 2006)

I have read about Hyatt's plans to build a timeshare on their golf course in Newport Beach.  It seems odd that they would develop resorts in both Huntington Beach and Newport Beach at the same time...as the two cities are so close to each other.  Any thoughts on this?

Steve


----------



## Kal (Oct 16, 2006)

Hyatt now has TWO choices - Newport Beach and Huntington Beach.  One has a golf course the other has a beach.  Interesting options where they can't go wrong.


----------

